# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Δεν ξέρω τι να κάνω.. θέλω τα φώτα σας

## estelita

ΠΡΙΝ 2 ΜΕΡΕ ΠΗΓΑ ΝΑ ΠΑΡΩ ΤΡΟΦΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΑ BUDGIES MOY ΚΑΙ ΕΡΩΤΕΥΤΗΚΑ ΕΝΑ RINGNECK ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑΝ ΣΤΟ PETSHOP ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΠΟΥΛΗΜΑ ΔΙΚΟ ΤΟΥΣ.
 ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΩΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΦΥΓΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΟΛΛΗΜΕΝΗ ΣΤΟ INTERNET ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΡΩ ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΓΥΡΩ ΑΠΟ ΑΥΤΑ.
ΕΨΑΞΑ ΕΔΩ (ΚΡΗΤΗ ΗΡΑΚΛΕΙΟ)ΣΤΑ PET SHOP ΚΑΙ ΒΡΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΜΟΝΟ 2 ΛΕΝΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΖΕΥΓΑΡΙ 11 ΜΗΝΩΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΠΕΙΔΕΙ ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΔΥΣΚΟΛΟ ΝΑ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΕΙΣ ΤΟ ΓΕΝΟΣ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΠΙΣΤΕΨΑ.ΤΟ ΕΝΑ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΛΗ ΤΗΝ ΟΥΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΛΛΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΝΑ ΤΗΝ ΕΧΕΙ ΚΟΨΕΙ .ΑΠΟ ΕΚΕΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΑΝ ΟΤΙ ΑΛΛΑΖΕΙ ΦΤΕΡΩΜΑ ΓΙΑΥΤΟ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΕΤΣΙ.
ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΑΛΛΟ PET SHOP ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΘΑ ΒΑΛΕΙ ΠΑΡΑΓΓΕΛΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΕΡΘΕΙ ΑΝ ΘΕΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΝΗΘΩΣ ΛΕΕΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΠΟ 6 ΜΕ 8 ΜΗΝΩΝ.ΤΟΝ ΡΩΤΗΣΑ ΜΠΟΡΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΞΩ ΑΡΣΕΝΙΚΟ Η ΘΗΛΥΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΥ ΕΙΠΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΜΙΚΡΑ ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΜΕ ΝΑ ΓΝΩΡΙΖΟΥΜΕ ΚΑΙ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙ ΝΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΕΙ ΨΕΜΑΤΑ.
ΤΙ ΝΑ ΚΑΝΩ??? 
ΠΟΙΟ ΑΠΟ ΤΑ ΔΥΟ ΜΑΓΑΖΙΑ ΘΑ ΔΙΑΛΕΓΑΤΕ?
ΕΓΩ ΛΕΩ ΤΟ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΟ ΕΠΕΙΔΕΙ ΘΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΠΙΟ ΜΙΚΡΟ Ε?

ΠΗΡΑ ΣΕ ΕΚΤΡΟΦΕΙΟ ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΟ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΟΥΝ ΤΩΡΑ.
ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ PET SHOP ΕΙΝΑΙ ΚΑΤΑ 15 ΕΥΡΩ ΑΚΡΙΒΟΤΕΡΟ

----------


## vagelis76

Πατριωτάκι καλώς ήρθες   ::   ::  
Αν θέλεις γράφε με μικρά γράμματα για να σε καταλαβαίνουμε(εγώ  ::  ) καλύτερα και να είσαι και εντάξυ με τους όρους-κανόνες του φορουμ που συμφώνησες κατά την εγγραφή σου εδώ  :winky:  

Εγώ θα σε ρωτήσω μόνο Στέλλα,αν είσαι έτοιμη να ανταποκριθείς στην φροντίδα,διαμονή και συντήρηση ενός τέτοιου πουλιού.Έχεις παπαγαλάκια και βλέπεις τι χρειάζονται,υπολόγισε οτι για το είδος που θέλεις να αποκτήσεις όλα αυτά θα αυξηθούν,συν του ότι δε θα έχει ταίρι άρα θα χρειαστεί να ασχολείσαι μαζί του καθημερινά.
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα να μελετήσεις λίγο το είδος του εδώ και τι έχουν πει τα παιδιά-μέλη κατά καιρούς και παράλληλα να ψάχνεις.Άλλωστε τα RING NECK δεν είναι και τα σπάνια πουλιά που δύσκολα θα βρεις στα πετ σοπ(αν τελικά εκεί καταλήξεις)
Αλήθεια τι χρώμα ήταν αυτά που είδες????

----------


## Antigoni87

Καλησπέρα Στέλλα!

Τα ρίνγκνεκ όπως θα διάβασες ήδη, είναι απαιτητικά πουλιά και κάπως πιο δύσκολα σαν χαρακτήρες από άλλα παπαγαλάκια. Εσύ το θες για τη συντροφιά απλώς, ή για να είναι ήμερο και να το εκπαιδεύσεις; Αν απλώς για συντροφιά, όποιο και να πάρεις ανεξαρτήτως ηλικίας, αρκεί να είναι υγιές, το ίδιο κάνει. Αυτό με την κομμένη ουρά, είδες να λείπουν φτερά ουράς και όσα είχε ήταν σε κανονικό μήκος ή έδειχναν να μακραίνουν; Ή ήταν τα φτερά σαν κομμένα με ψαλίδι; Αν το δεύτερο, δεν είναι λόγω πτερόρροιας αλλά κομμένα από άνθρωπο.

Νομίζω 6-8 μηνών ρίνκνεκ δε μπορείς πράγματι να είσαι σίγουρη για το φύλο. Μόνο με τεστ DNA, εκτός κι αν κελαηδάει σε αυτή την ηλικία το αρσενικό (δεν το γνωρίζω). Θες κάποιο συγκεκριμένο φύλο; Τι "απαιτήσεις" έχεις από τον παπαγάλο που θα πάρεις;

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πανέμορφοι οι Ringneck αλλά δύσκολα πουλιά,εκτός αν πέσεις σε περίπτωση πουλιού που είναι πιο ήσυχος(αν τελικά πάρεις άγριο).
Σκέψου το καλά πριν πάρεις γιατί να ξέρεις κάνει και αρκετή φασαρία,έχει δυνατή φωνή.
Εγώ θα σου πρότεινα κάποιο κοκατιλ που είναι ελαφρώς πιο μικρό απο τους ringneck και πιο εύκολα σαν χαρακτήρες.
Η απόφαση είναι δικά σου.

----------


## Antigoni87

Να προσθέσω ότι πολύ πρόσφατα απέκτησες 2 πανέμορφα budgie μέσω του φόρουμ μας, και χαίρομαι πολύ γι' αυτό!
Θεωρώ ότι είναι πολύ νωρίς να πάρεις τόσο άμεσα άλλον ένα παπαγάλο, και μάλιστα διαφορετικού είδους. Καλά καλά δεν έχεις γνωρίσει τα μπατζάκια ακόμη, το χαρακτήρα τους, τις ανάγκες τους... Γιατί να βιαστείς;  ::  Όταν βιαζόμαστε για κάτι τέτοιο, ειδικά για πουλιά που ζουν πάρα πολλά χρόνια, μπορεί να μη βγει σε καλό και να ανακαλύψουμε ότι τελικά δε μπορούμε να τα βγάλουμε πέρα. Γι' αυτό προτείνω να κάνεις υπομονή και να αφιερώσεις χρόνο στα μικρά σου. Έχεις καιρό να διαβάσεις κι άλλα για τα ρίνγκνεκ και να αποφασίσεις πιο ώριμα αν πράγματι το θες και δεν είναι ένας παροδικός "έρωτας".

Φιλικά!!  ::

----------


## estelita

Καλησπερα σε ολους!!!
Ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις σας.θα σας πω μια ιστορια για να καταλαβετε ποσο πολυ δενομαι.
Ειχα πριν πολλα χρονια ενα παπαγαλακι και εζησε 4 χρονια την ημερα που πεθανε επιασε η μητερα μου και το πεταξε στο απενατι χωραφι.Εγω πηγαινα σχολειο ΣΤ δημοτικο.Οταν πηγα σπιτι και μου ειπαν τι συνεβη χωρις να ξερει κανεις τιποτα πιγα στο χωραφι εψαξα  βρηκα το παπαγαλακι και το εβαλα στο κρεβατι μου κατω απο το μαξιλαρι μου.Το πρωι ομως επρεπε να παω σχολειο και οταν πηγε η μητερα μου να στρωσει το κρεβατι τρελαθηκε!!! Βρηκε το παπαγαλακι και μου το ξαναπεταξε.Οταν σχολασα τα ακουσα για τα καλα! 
Ετσι το πηρα αποφαση οτι θα πρεπει να το αποχωριστω.Πηγα παλι ομως εγω στο χωραφι το βρηκα ,εσκαψα το χωμα το εθαψα και του εβαλα και ενα σταυρο απο πανω.!
Απο τοτε δεν ειχα ξαναπαρει παπαγαλακι.
Ειμαι παρα πολλυ φιλοζωος ανθρωπος και περιποιητικος.Το ringneck δεν με νοιαζει αν θα ειναι αγριο η φιλικο αλλα ειμαι σιγουρη πως θα τα καταφερω και θα γινει ημερο εδω θα ειμαστε και θα σας ενημερωνω!
Μαρεσει να ασχολουμαι και επειδει διαθετο αρκετο κηπο σκεφτομαι να φτιαξω εξωτερικα κλουβια με διαφορα ειδη αλλα οχι τωρα μελλοντικα γιατι τω η κατασταση ειναι λιγο δυσκολη οικονομικα.
Το χρωμα ειναι πρασινο και εχω διαβασει πολλα γιαυτο το ειδος.Μαρεσουν τα δυσκολα και οταν βαλω κατι στο μυαλο μου το καταφερνω δεν παραδιδω τα οπλα.
Τι να κανω πειτε μου??? Εγω βεβαια λεω να παρω απο το δευτερο pet shop θα ειναι και πιο μικρο εσεις τι λετε?
Α τα φτερα που ειπα για το ενα rickneck δεν του τα εχουν κοψει αλλα φαινοντε σαν να τα εχουν δαγκωσει να πω σαν να ξεπουπουλιαζεται κατι τετοιο και ηταν και πολυ φουντοτο.εμενα μου φανηκε αρρωστο.

----------


## andreascrete

Estelita εμένα προσωπικά με μπερδεύεις!
Είχες ζητήσει λόγο που τα οικονομικά σου δεν ήταν καλά να σου χαρίσουν πουλάκια και τώρα που τα απέκτησες θέλεις να αγοράσεις και τέτοιο μεγάλο παπαγάλο που κοστίζει απο 80 και 100 ευρώ σύν το κλουβί καθότι θέλει μεγάλο χώρο δηλαδή το λιγότερο άλλα 50 -100 ευρώ και τώρα δεν σε απασχολεί πια το οικονομικό και ανοίγεις συζήτηση ζητώντας συμβουλές για το πώς θα το φροντίζεις και απο ποιο απο τα 2 petshop να πας για να αγοράσεις???
Δεν αμφισβητώ ότι θα αγαπάς και θα φροντίζεις τα πουλάκια που θα έχεις αλλά άμα τα οικονομικά σας είναι τόσο καλά για να αποκτήσετε ακριβούτσικα πουλιά γιατί βάζεις αγγελία και ζητάς να σου χαρίσουν όταν έχεις δυνατότητα να αγοράσεις μόνη σου? ....εκτός και αν ο παπαγάλος θα είναι το χριστουγεννιάτικο δωράκι σου απο κάποιο δικό σου πρόσωπο. ::

----------


## estelita

Andreascrete Σωστη η απορια σου αλλα ασχετη με αυτο που ρωταω.
Δεν ειναι χριστουγεννιατικο δωρο αλλα ενα δωρο καθαρα απο μενα στον εαυτο μου.Πως???
Αποφασισα να κοψω το τσιγαρο και τα λεφτα που εδινα στα τσιγαρα να τα δινω σε μια ζωουλα και οχι να λιγοστευω την δικια μου.Κλουβι εχω και θα μου φτιαξει και ενας φιλος μου πιο μεγαλο οποτε εκει δεν χρειαζομαι εξοδα και ο παπαγαλος  κοστιζει λιγοτερο απο το ποσο που ανεφερες.
Ελπιζω να ξεμπερδευτικες!!!

----------


## andreascrete

> Andreascrete Σωστη η απορια σου αλλα ασχετη με αυτο που ρωταω.
> Δεν ειναι χριστουγεννιατικο δωρο αλλα ενα δωρο καθαρα απο μενα στον εαυτο μου.Πως???
> Αποφασισα να κοψω το τσιγαρο και τα λεφτα που εδινα στα τσιγαρα να τα δινω σε μια ζωουλα και οχι να λιγοστευω την δικια μου.Κλουβι εχω και θα μου φτιαξει και ενας φιλος μου πιο μεγαλο οποτε εκει δεν χρειαζομαι εξοδα και ο παπαγαλος  κοστιζει λιγοτερο απο το ποσο που ανεφερες.
> Ελπιζω να ξεμπερδευτικες!!!


Nα είσαι σίγουρη ότι την ίδια απορία θα είχαν και άλλοι πολλοί οπότε η ερώτηση μου ήταν ακριβής και άσχετη δεν νομίζω!....δεν κάνω άσχετες ερωτήσεις αλλά πάντα σχετικές αν και κάποιες φορές μπορεί κάποιοι να ενοχλούνται!!! - βέβαια προσωπικά αυτό εμένα διόλου δεν με απασχολεί  :winky:  .
Και σε ευχαριστώ που με ξεμπέρδεψες εμένα και κάποια απο τα παιδιά του φόρουμ που σίγουρα θα είχαν την ίδια απορία!
Να είσαι καλά και εύχομαι να αποκτήσεις γρήγορα το παπαγάλο που θέλεις τόσο πολύ, είναι όμορφα και έξυπνα πουλιά!  ::

----------


## estelita

Σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ να σαι καλα .
Ελπιζω συντομα να τον αποκτησω!!!  ::

----------


## Φάμπιο

Εγω δεν ξεμπερδευτηκα παντως....

Πολυ καλα εκανες και εκοψες το τσιγαρο και για σενα αλλα και για καλο σκοπο
αλλα....ζητουσες lovebird kai cockatiel τα οποια ειναι πολυ φθηνοτερα απο ρικ νεκ και τελικα δεχτηκες κατι μπατζι που σου χαρισανε...
Δεν λεω οτι εχεις κακο σκοπο,αλλ μη παρασυρεσε και μαζευεις πουλια γιατι στο τελος δεν θα βγαινεις οικονομικα..πιστεψε με..

----------


## giotakismille

egw exw ena zeygari..omws den 3erw gt to 8iliko eine megalitero apo to arseniko...m fanike ligo periergo....

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΑ σε παρακαλω μην γραφεις greekenglish ,ειναι εκτος κανονων .πρωτα απο ολα για να γινονται κατανοητα σε ολους αυτα που γραφεις 

επι της ουσιας θα σε βοηθησουν πιστευω τα παιδια που εχουν παπαγαλους και γνωριζουν καλυτερα

καλως ηρθες στο φορουμ και αν θες γραψε δυο λογια και εδω http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?149-Παρουσιαστείτε!   να σε γνωρισουμε και να σε καλωςορισουμε

----------


## vikitaspaw

Να σου πω κ εγω πως οταν αρχισα με τους παπαγαλους ηθελα ολα τα ειδη που υπαρχουν συμπεριλαμβανομενου κ του ρινκνεκ. Μέχρι που τον ακουσα να φωναζει...εισαι σιγουρη οτι το αντεχεις? Κ αν το αντεχεις εσυ, εισαι σιγουρη οτι το αντεχουν κ οι αλλοι? Κ για ποσο καιρο? Επισης ειναι πολυ δυσκολο πουλι..δυσκολα θα κατσει στο χερι σου,θα φαει απο σενα, θα δεχτει χαδια.. Δεν ξερω ποσο καιρο εχεις τα παπαγαλακια αλλα, κρατα τα λιγο καιρο ακομα μονο αυτα γιατι εμενα προσωπικα αυτο που με "κουραζει" πιο πολυ ειναι οταν πρεπει να καθαρισω ολα τα κλουβια τους. Κ ναι στην αρχη θα χεις ορεξη κ θα το κανεις με χαρα αλλα για ποσο καιρο? Αν παλι τα χεις σκεφτει ολα αυτα κ εισαι σιγουρη, τοτε καλως να το παρεις κ να το χαρεις! Εγω θα επελεγα ηρεμο ρινκνεκ, αλλιως κοκατιλ ακομα κ αγριο φτανει σε πολυ καλο σημειο εξημερωσης..

----------

